# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Gen Sys (aka Gen-Sys) labs.

## Atomini

I just picked up everything for my upcoming cycle from my source, and I normally use MesoDyne labs for my liquids (been using MesoDyne exclusively for 5 years now). In fact, I will post a thread on MesoDyne right after this. But anyhow, I am trying out this new lab here by the name of Gen Sys (or Gen-Sys) labs. I have never heard of them before, but I fully trust my source, and being that i'm in Canada, it is likely a Canadian lab.

I will post how well these products are and the quality as I use them in my upcoming cycle (starting in 3 days). Running 800mg tren acetate per week (200mg EOD), and 100mg test propionate per week (25mg EOD).

Here are some pictures of my test prop and tren:

----------


## Atomini

Just shot 2ml (200mg) of the Tren Acetate. Totally painless! No post injection pain so far, but its only been an hour or so, however I usually begin to feel it by then if there is any PIP. Was getting the slight tren cough feeling when injecting, so this stuff is definitely real.

----------


## Atomini

Performed 2nd injection of the cycle this morning in my left ventrogluteal (first shot 2 days ago was in the right ventrogluteal) - 2ml of Tren Acetate from Gen Sys along with a quarter of a ml of Test Prop from a left over vial of another lab. No pain what-so-ever once again! Hoping this will kick in next week and see how it is.

----------


## tboney

> Just shot 2ml (200mg) of the Tren Acetate. Totally painless! No post injection pain so far, but its only been an hour or so, however I usually begin to feel it by then if there is any PIP. Was getting the slight tren cough feeling when injecting, so this stuff is definitely real.


Getting the cough does not mean its legit tren ... You can get that cough with test and other compounds as well. I have gotten the cough with test myself... Just sayin....

----------


## Atomini

I understand and I totally agree with you. The tren cough _is_ a different type of cough though. Has a much more distinct feeling, hard to describe.

But nevertheless I completely agree.

----------


## Atomini

Injected right dorsogluteal 30 minutes ago, got the full-out cough.

Noticed urine has begun to become darker than usual while water intake remains high... yup, that sounds like tren !

----------


## Atomini

Trensomnia has now begun! Got absolute horrid crap sleep last night. Kept waking up every hour or two, tossing and turning ALL night. Yup, it's week 2 and as usual the strength gains and EVERYTHING should be soon to kick in... usually closely follows the beginning of trensomnia.

Urine is now the typical dark rusty color with tren as per normal. Even attempted to increase water intake from usual amounts and the color still remains strong. This is only the beginning of week 2 as well!

----------


## BlueWaffle21

Keep the updates coming man, I might just grab this gear!!

----------


## Atomini

Will do! If things keep going the way they are, I think this tren will be kicking in by the end of this week. Everything is looking good so far.

Another thing to note is that I am getting tren cough with pretty much every single injection. There hasn't been one injection so far where I didn't get it, and not always a full-blown coughing fit - even just a minor lung irritation feeling. However, it could be due to the fact that i'm shooting a lot more oil (2ml of tren) than I ever have before, and therefore more oil proliferating into the muscle tissue = more coverage into veins and arteries.

----------


## NaturalJohnny

What made you decide to try such a high dose? What sort of doses have you run in the past?

----------


## austinite

> Will do! If things keep going the way they are, I think this tren will be kicking in by the end of this week. Everything is looking good so far.
> 
> Another thing to note is that I am getting tren cough with pretty much every single injection. There hasn't been one injection so far where I didn't get it, and not always a full-blown coughing fit - even just a minor lung irritation feeling. However, it could be due to the fact that i'm shooting a lot more oil (2ml of tren) than I ever have before, and therefore more oil proliferating into the muscle tissue = more coverage into veins and arteries.


This whole cough thing is quite mind boggling to me. I think you're right, however. More oil can attribute to this, and from reading others' experiences, injecting too fast is also a culprit. The most I've ever done was 560mg/week. I was pinning 80mg (1ML) per day. Right now I am on 400 ew with TRT. I've been very fortunate to not experience the cough. I inject at a rate of 1 minute per ML, and have never injected more than 1ML at a time. 

Last night I injected my delt. The delt is the ONLY place I do not aspirate . Well, the plunger was sticking. I was .2ml in and it just felt like there was some obstruction. For the 1st time ever, I decided to aspirate and sure enough, blood comes gushing through. So .2ml went directly into the vein. I pulled out and re-injected and all went fine. No cough from that experience either.

----------


## Atomini

> What made you decide to try such a high dose? What sort of doses have you run in the past?


Well, I always would run my tren cycles at 400mg/week of test prop with 300-400mg/week of tren ace. That was pretty much 700-800mg/week of total steroid .

Then I just thought to myself why not drop the test to TRT levels, and just bring up the tren to fill that void and run it at 700-800mg/week, and therefore make the trenbolone the primary anabolic here so as to have the majority of my gains coming from the trenbolone. I've realized over the years that high test is completely unnecessary when running other compounds with it. You make the most of the other compounds you're running by making them your primary anabolic, and bringing test down to the TRT level.

----------


## kelkel

Pull blood once Aust and you'll aspirate forever! Nice blue color btw!

----------


## austinite

> Pull blood once Aust and you'll aspirate forever! Nice blue color btw!


Thanks, lol, I've pulled blood before, in the quad. For some reason I just never did in the delt. Even at the clinic, RN's here don't aspirate in the delt. But yea, I might start doing that. 

Nice AVI, don't flex that calf too much, you might hit the camera!

----------


## measuretwicecutonce

ooooo pretty orange tint...

----------


## Atomini

> Thanks, lol, I've pulled blood before, in the quad. For some reason I just never did in the delt. Even at the clinic, RN's here don't aspirate in the delt. But yea, I might start doing that. 
> 
> Nice AVI, don't flex that calf too much, you might hit the camera!


I aspirated in the delt once, no blood filled the syringe. Half way through injecting, blood started to fill. I guess I moved the pin around a little too much during the shot and ended up in/around a vein. I didn't bother aborting the shot, I just pushed the rest in. No cough.

----------


## Atomini

Injection this morning was the first one so far where I didn't get any tren -cough what so ever!

----------


## BlueWaffle21

Feel like it's kicking in yet? Wish you were doing their prop too, that's what I want to try next time.

----------


## Atomini

Did a chest, shoulders, tris workout earlier. No strength gains as of yet, but I can VISUALLY see increased vascularity, much fuller muscle bellies, and the pumps are now at the level they should be while on an AAS cycle.

Everything is going according to my typical experiences with trenbolone . It is now the end of week 2, and all the telltale signs of tren are there - insomnia, tren cough, darker urine on a regular basis, etc. Oh god, last night's insomnia was BAD. Funnily enough, however, it hadn't affected my performance today. Didn't feel groggy, tired, or lethargic today from lack of sleep. Insomnia seems to be on and off. Most nights it happens, and other nights it doesn't happen. No bed sweats yet, but this is the first time i'm running a tren cycle where i've stuck a fan right next to my bed blowing directly on me on high.

Now i'm just waiting for week 3.... the kick-in week!!!! Can't wait to step into the gym next week and see all my lifts increase! This week has gone all according to my expectations: the typical buildup before the tren-storm.

----------


## Atomini

Oh and their prop - looks like i'll be saving it for another cycle down the road. With the amount of left-over prop I have from MesoDyne and the small amount of test i'm using on this cycle, it looks like I won't get around to opening that 10ml vial on this cycle. By the end i'll probably end up _still_ having left-over prop from this same left-over MesoDyne vial.

----------


## Atomini

Noticing some distinct physique changes today - fuller muscle bellies, body is beginning to look harder.

Going to start GW-501516 on monday at 20mg/day on a 3 weeks on / 1 week off protocol. I'm anxious to see how this stuff leans me out along with this tren cycle. I wonder where I can make a log on here for that... 

Back, biceps, abs workout tomorrow. Lets see if the strength gains will kick in tomorrow, or in the coming week.

----------


## austinite

Atom, you plan on before/after pics?

----------


## Atomini

I'm doing weekly pics as it is, so i'll have before/afters for sure.

----------


## austinite

Awesome. Looking forward to it!

----------


## DRdee

Can't wait to see the results and progress. Interested in seeing what results can get on low test and high tren . Always been preached using more test. Good luck!

----------


## Trying-Hard

Man, I want to try tren so bad..maybe my 2nd cycle...=) (save it, vets, I know...lol)

Looking forward to seeing your pics.

----------


## Atomini

Did my Back, Biceps, Abs workout just now. Seeing some acellerated strength increases but no big jumps just yet. Effects are steadily rising!

----------


## Atomini

Up 5.8 lbs in 3 weeks since the start of this cycle, with visible lean mass gains. Definitely starting to really work. It's middle of week 3 now, so things should really be picking up pace now!

----------


## Atomini

Pumps are up, strength is up, looking gradually bigger! End of week 3.

I may be getting some Gen Sys Testosterone Enanthate for a buddy, and if so I will post pictures of those as well.

----------


## BlueWaffle21

> Pumps are up, strength is up, looking gradually bigger! End of week 3.
> 
> I may be getting some Gen Sys Testosterone Enanthate for a buddy, and if so I will post pictures of those as well.


I think I'm going to use thier Prop so post an update about that too if he winds up using it down the road.

----------


## Atomini

> I think I'm going to use thier Prop so post an update about that too if he winds up using it down the road.


He'll be using Enanthate . I still have that 1 bottle of their prop. Not even close to finishing my left over MesoDyne bottle before I get to that prop vial lol.

Side-note: for some reason my bench press is very stagnant, i'm not gaining strength on it. Chest for some reason for me has been a major weakness, but its strange considering about 8 years ago I had a very well developed chest, and then it all went to shit for some reason. I was hoping that this past week, the tren would have helped me push my bench strength up but perhaps its too soon still. Hopefully next chest workout this week, the tren will help push things along there.

----------


## Atomini

Whoa, major night sweats, NIGHTMARES, and insomnia last night. Waking up every 2 hours or so. Had some bad dreams. I wonder if this is now going to be a regular basis thing every night lol.

Thank you, tren !

----------


## lopef234

So, whats going on lately? Results?

Eager to know for someone running at 800 mg of tren per week! Damn!!
Whats ur calorie in deficient or surplus?

----------


## Atomini

WOOHOO!!! Alright guys, I just got the following extra goodies from my source he promised me:

Testosterone Acetate

Trenbolone Suspension

Liquid Arimidex (I totally wasnt expecting that, but he threw it in there)

Will get pictures up tomorrow!

As for my progress on cycle: I have gained 8 lbs. in 4 weeks, and strength is up across the board!

----------


## Atomini

> So, whats going on lately? Results?
> 
> Eager to know for someone running at 800 mg of tren per week! Damn!!
> Whats ur calorie in deficient or surplus?


I'm in a surplus. Sitting at about 3000 cals per day at the moment. My BMR is about 2400 cals per day, so i'm in a good surplus at the moment.

----------


## Atomini

LIQUID ARIMIDEX :



TRENBOLONE SUSPENSION:

----------


## Atomini

TESTOSTERONE ACETATE:

----------


## Atomini

Up 12 lbs. as of my weigh-in today since the start of this cycle...

----------


## snowblowjoe

How does the tren suspension make you feel? I only done the blends and tren e

----------


## BlueWaffle21

Hey Atomini, what's the deal with the suspensions? 
Aren't they in and out in a few hours? 
Does the test susp really give you a good pump if you take it a couple hours before your workout? 
Were these special order products? 
Arimidex , how many ml is it?

I noticed the new labels, they look good. 
I'm going to be getting some Gen Sys products soon, can't wait!!

----------


## Atomini

I have not used the Tren Suspension yet, I only have a couple vials so I am saving it for the last week of the cycle. I might even just save it for later on down the road in my next cycle. As far as its properties go, I would assume the half life of tren suspension is likely 24 hours, maybe a bit less. It is unesterified Trenbolone , so the half life would be shorter than its Acetate counterpart. I think you mistook the Test Suspension for Test Acetate. Its Tren Suspension and Test Acetate that I got, lol.

These were the additional goodies my source provided to me. Arimidex is 10ml... you can see it marked right on the label lol. I am probably just going to sell it to a buddy, since I don't use Arimidex... I have no use for it, if I hang on to it i'll never use it.

I've just received another special order product for you guys to see, check this out... liquid Anavar :

----------


## BlueWaffle21

Ha ha guess I should have looked at the pictures!!!!

----------


## snowblowjoe

Is that injectable anavar ?

----------


## Atomini

Nope, its liquid oral. If you look closely on the label, it says 'for oral consumption only'. Same thing with the liquid Arimidex I posted pics of earlier.

----------


## venturac

thanks for updating with your progess. gen sys must be good stuff!

----------


## snowblowjoe

It better be great stuff because their prices are ****ing absurd

----------


## Atomini

> It better be great stuff because their prices are ****ing absurd


LOL I don't know where you're shopping for Gen Sys stuff, but my source whom I know personally, has everything priced at typical prices you'd find this stuff elsewhere for. That's why I chose to give it a shot instead of my usual MesoDyne stuff.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Every website I've been to that carry their products the prices have all been consistently outrageous. And then there viles aren't even full 10 mL they are usually 2 or 5 ml but almost as pricey as a full 10ml

----------


## Atomini

You're going to have to edit your post. We cannot directly discuss and reference prices on here...

Unfortunately you're going to have to remain vague about cost.

----------


## snowblowjoe

I did edit my post thanx

----------


## MickeyKnox

8lbs is good. 

sub'd for updates.

----------


## Atomini

> 8lbs is good. 
> 
> sub'd for updates.


12 lbs as of week 5, actually. Next weigh-in is wednesday this week!

----------


## strife2981

Atomini, do you know if the caps on the Gen Sys bottles are standardized? In other words, the pictures you posted of the Tren have a black cap and the pictures you posted of the Testosterone have a green cap. Would it be concerning to you if you recieved Gen Sys Testosterone Cypionate with a black cap and half the label removed?

----------


## < <Samson> >

Totally missed this post and posted up one on Gen Sys.

----------


## Atomini

> Atomini, do you know if the caps on the Gen Sys bottles are standardized? In other words, the pictures you posted of the Tren have a black cap and the pictures you posted of the Testosterone have a green cap. Would it be concerning to you if you recieved Gen Sys Testosterone Cypionate with a black cap and half the label removed?


That sounds pretty strange to me. The different colored caps not so much, but the half-removed label you mentioned sounds weird. I'd check with your source...

----------


## MickeyKnox

> 12 lbs as of week 5, actually. Next weigh-in is wednesday this week!


that's great, especially if it's relatively lean muscle. and given your experience, i would assume it is. 

totally can't wait for before and after pics!

----------


## Atomini

Next weigh-in and record taking is tomorrow!

And just to let all of you guys know, I have started the Gen Sys Testosterone Propionate 2 days ago. I finally ran out of that left over MesoDyne Test Prop, and am now delving into the vial of Gen Sys stuff. I don't expect much of a difference, seeing as though I am running it at 100mg/week here (25mg EOD). But thought i'd let you all know.

----------


## mustang0820

> Every website I've been to that carry their products the prices have all been consistently outrageous. And then there viles aren't even full 10 mL they are usually 2 or 5 ml but almost as pricey as a full 10ml


I think you are thinking gen-shi labs. Not what op is talking about

----------


## Focused88

Where are the updates man?!!?
Put up some picks too.
Sounds like ur making awesome progress. Hoping my cycle I'm about to start will go somewhat like urs.
Looking to gain some lean mass +/- 15lbs and cut down some bf% 3-5% following carb cycling. Being very optimistic here.
Oh.. and THANK YOU very much for the tren post u made! That i$# is official!

----------


## Rwy

I just ordered gen sys, My first online purchase. Very curious how this goes.

----------


## Atomini

> Where are the updates man?!!?
> Put up some picks too.
> Sounds like ur making awesome progress. Hoping my cycle I'm about to start will go somewhat like urs.
> Looking to gain some lean mass +/- 15lbs and cut down some bf% 3-5% following carb cycling. Being very optimistic here.
> Oh.. and THANK YOU very much for the tren post u made! That i$# is official!


Sorry for the late reply. I'm on PCT right now, been on it for about a week now and the last shot of my cycle has been even longer since. I'll work on getting pics up after PCT is over. I gained a solid 12 lbs on my cycle with no fat gain, no water retention. So that 12 lbs was solid 12 lbs of muscle! I am happy with my results.

I'm planning on attempting carb cycling on my next cycle actually, I haven't tried carb cycling while on AAS in all these years yet. I'm curious how that might go.

----------


## MickeyKnox

looking forward to seeing your results bro. btw, 12lbs lean muscle and no fat is terrific! but i wouldn't do 800mg tren to get it thought! my balls arent that big  :Smilie: 

good job!

----------


## Atomini

> looking forward to seeing your results bro. btw, 12lbs lean muscle and no fat is terrific! *but i wouldn't do 800mg tren to get it thought!* my balls arent that big 
> 
> good job!


See, that's the thing.

What everyone should be more interested though are my thoughts on whether or not that high dose of tren was worth it or not? And my answer is: no. I'm never going to run tren that high ever again, or at least not for a very long time. I felt that the gains I got could've been obtained with half of that dose. I've said many times that the body can only use so much of a given amount of hormones. After a certain point, its just wasted and causes more problems than benefits. If I cut my tren dose in half, I would have cut my cost of the cycle in half as well. But hey I don't regret it, its a learning experience for me. I just now know that extreme doses of tren (or ANY anabolic steroid ) do not yield better results after a certain point. But I didn't need to DO a cycle like this to know that - I knew that before I tried high doses. I just wanted to do it to see what it would be like. Does a guy like Jay Cutler require 800mg or more of tren to gain? Likely so, considering how much muscle he already has. But for the rest of us, its just not necessary. We are not 280 lbs at 3% bodyfat.

Next cycle my plan is to run 100mg/week of Test Prop, 200mg/week of Tren Ace, and an undecided mg/day of Anavar (would be my first time running anavar).

----------


## MickeyKnox

> See, that's the thing.
> 
> What everyone should be more interested though are my thoughts on whether or not that high dose of tren was worth it or not? And my answer is: no. I'm never going to run tren that high ever again, or at least not for a very long time. I felt that the gains I got could've been obtained with half of that dose. I've said many times that the body can only use so much of a given amount of hormones. After a certain point, its just wasted and causes more problems than benefits. If I cut my tren dose in half, I would have cut my cost of the cycle in half as well. But hey I don't regret it, its a learning experience for me. I just now know that extreme doses of tren (or ANY anabolic steroid ) do not yield better results after a certain point. But I didn't need to DO a cycle like this to know that - I knew that before I tried high doses. I just wanted to do it to see what it would be like. Does a guy like Jay Cutler require 800mg or more of tren to gain? Likely so, considering how much muscle he already has. But for the rest of us, its just not necessary. We are not 280 lbs at 3% bodyfat.
> 
> Next cycle my plan is to run *100mg/week of Test Prop, 200mg/week of Tren Ace, and an undecided mg/day of Anavar* (would be my first time running anavar).


that's exactly my next cycle (var-60mg/ed) lol. 

and yes, you don't know until you try. and sharing your experience is plus plus..we all learn together.  :Smilie:

----------


## Atomini

I was thinking var at 80mg/day but then I figured maybe I should cut that in half, since my next cycle is actually going to be a cutter. Var at 80mg/day is 560mg/week... that's a lot of var, and on top of something like Tren ? Quite a bit of total AAS there. 40mg/day of var provides 280mg/week. 280mg/week of var + 200mg/week of tren + 100mg/week of test = 580mg/week total AAS. That sounds like a happy medium to me for a cutter, considering the strength of var and tren. Don't need much of either to get results.

----------


## MickeyKnox

^^ i like it. by the time you finish pct and wait, you won't be starting this until new year, correct?

----------


## Atomini

Likely. The soonest i'd start would be like, early December. The shortest i've waited between cycles was 2 months (8 weeks). Don't know if i'd want to make that a habit.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Likely. The soonest i'd start would be like, early December. The shortest i've waited between cycles was 2 months (8 weeks). Don't know if i'd want to make that a habit.


if you want until Jan 1 i'll run it with you. we'll each set up a log on here and see who can gain the most lean muscle  :Smilie:

----------


## bp2000

> I was thinking var at 80mg/day but then I figured maybe I should cut that in half, since my next cycle is actually going to be a cutter. Var at 80mg/day is 560mg/week... that's a lot of var, and on top of something like Tren? Quite a bit of total AAS there. 40mg/day of var provides 280mg/week. 280mg/week of var + 200mg/week of tren + 100mg/week of test = 580mg/week total AAS. That sounds like a happy medium to me for a cutter, considering the strength of var and tren. Don't need much of either to get results.


why not run 100mg test E and 200mg Tren E? You ever try the long ester; I'm sure pinning EOD get's annoying. 

And what are your thoughts on the HRT dose of test compared to your usual 300-400mg test? Any less sides?

And Tren is notorious for harsh shutdown. Are you getting blood work post PCT and are you recovering your natural test levels? What are your natural test levels?

----------


## Atomini

> if you want until Jan 1 i'll run it with you. we'll each set up a log on here and see who can gain the most lean muscle


Sounds like a good idea, but were on different goals. My next cycle i'm planning on being a strict cutting cycle.




> why not run 100mg test E and 200mg Tren E? You ever try the long ester; I'm sure pinning EOD get's annoying. 
> 
> And what are your thoughts on the HRT dose of test compared to your usual 300-400mg test? Any less sides?
> 
> And Tren is notorious for harsh shutdown. Are you getting blood work post PCT and are you recovering your natural test levels? What are your natural test levels?


I enjoyed doing HRT dose of test. No water retention or bloating! That 12 lbs I gained was pure lean mass. I'm not prone to sides to begin with, so I didn't notice any other differences in terms of less sides. I did enjoy not having to load as much test into the syringe than usual! I am definitely keeping test at TRT doses from now on. No more than 100mg/week for the rest of my cycling life.

And I enjoy short esters. When I used short esters on my 2nd ever cycle, I loved it so much that I told myself I would NEVER EVER use long esters ever again. That was about 6 years ago and I have not touched a long ester since my very first cycle. And I never will. I love EOD shots.

No bloodwork on this PCT, but I know that I bounce back very quickly following a cycle. I'm actually one of the rare 1% that doesn't totally shut down on cycle, even on things like Tren. Had bloodwork done once while on cycle and my body was producing LH and FSH and almost normal levels. And this was about 4 weeks into an 8 week tren cycle. If I were to shut down, i'd need to run something for a VERY long time and/or at extreme doses.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Sounds like a good idea, but were on different goals. My next cycle i'm planning on being a strict cutting cycle.


fair enough. we'll talk about it later. maybe we can do something like most improved from current stats at the beginning.

----------


## Atomini

We'll see. If I can get my bodyfat % down enough between now and then, then I will make that cycle a lean mass gaining cycle no problem.

----------


## MickeyKnox

^^ ten four.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Just got my Gen Sys gear in and lined up. Looks great, I hope it's as good as it looks. 

From everything I seen and hear it shouldn't be an issue. 

Good looking stuff!

----------


## livingthedream

Please post your thought on this lab too. 
I ordered a vile of test ace and 1 of tren ace. To add to my other lab. 
I won't be starting until mid November

----------


## < <Samson> >

We will see if it's real or not. . . I kind of have my doubts at this moment, but we will see. Got my blood work done today. Results will be in right after Christmas. I also want to get a good baseline of feeling for dosage of test. I'll post up the results. If it's bunk, I am taking 2 weeks off and going on some good pharma grade shit.

I am on 2.2 Ml per week, which equals right over 800mg per week according to 350mg per Ml.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> We will see if it's real or not. . . I kind of have my doubts at this moment, but we will see. Got my blood work done today. Results will be in right after Christmas. I also want to get a good baseline of feeling for dosage of test. I'll post up the results. If it's bunk, I am taking 2 weeks off and going on some good pharma grade shit.
> 
> I am on 2.2 Ml per week, which equals right over 800mg per week according to 350mg per Ml.


Why u doubt bro? What's the story?

----------


## Wes201

> What made you decide to try such a high dose? What sort of doses have you run in the past?



^ ^ ^ was thinking the same thing. 800mg of TREN . holly molly, I know you are a very knowledgeable member on this site, but that sounds a little scary to me

----------


## Atomini

> ^ ^ ^ was thinking the same thing. 800mg of TREN. holly molly, I know you are a very knowledgeable member on this site, but that sounds a little scary to me


Yeah? Check out some of the other members posting even higher doses of Trenbolone (check out the one thread of the guy who shot 1,500mg of Tren in his first week).

My little 800mg/week run of Trenbolone was a one-time thing. Never doing that again. I experienced no greater gains than if I had done 400mg weekly. I also experienced more pronounced side effects (insomnia became unbearable, and I had mass lethargy so bad I almost nodded off while driving on the highway a couple of times).

----------


## < <Samson> >

Where did I say Tren ?

It's just Test Enan. . . I just don't feel it like I did the last run. And I was on 450-500mg.

We'll see, fvck the guessing game. I'll pay 80 Bucks to know if my shit is legit.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Alright damn it.

Here is the blood work. . . Legit to me.

----------


## >Good Luck<

Curious to see what these results mean, but it looks like you have high t

----------


## gonejeepin

> Alright damn it.
> 
> Here is the blood work. . . Legit to me.


Good to see, I've got a couple 10ml's of their 350mg/ml test e waiting in the closet.

----------


## taaa

anyone tried their dbol ?

----------


## killer41qc

So is this G2G ? Thinking about ordering some... just want ot make sure first.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> So is this G2G ? Thinking about ordering some... just want ot make sure first.


Ive had success with their test and tbol. I say it's gtg and better than medistar when I last used medistar.

----------


## kirstin

How long do you go on it for

----------


## >Good Luck<

> How long do you go on it for


1 cycle test e gained 15lbs solid and incredible strength gains.

----------


## Gpaltrow

Hi Atomini,

Now, I need to know if Gen Sys sells HIGH QUALITY stuff, according to your experience. I want to buy Aromasin , Novaldex and HCG . Will I waste my money ?

Thx very much

Gpaltrow

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Hi Atomini,
> 
> Now, I need to know if Gen Sys sells HIGH QUALITY stuff, according to your experience. I want to buy Aromasin , Novaldex and HCG . Will I waste my money ?
> 
> Thx very much
> 
> Gpaltrow


Atomini has been banned, but I can help. I've used quite a few gen sys products and I can say I have been satisfied with quality and service. I've used tbol, test e and c, arimidex , tamox, clomid, liquid tbol dbol nolva clomid and arimidex and have some liquid var for my wife whe she is ready. I have seen friends using their deca , dbol, tren and anavar - all with positive results. Their hcg is yantai beifang and is legit as well. 

With gen-sys gear and hard work/good diet you will see results.


Good luck

----------

